# I can't help but feel I'm doing something wrong



## ghoststori (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello everyone! It's been a while since I've checked in, but I assure you my little guy has received a lot of attention.

It's been a month now since he's been home. I've moved him downstairs in the living room so he can feel like he's included in our day to day activities. He seems to be handling the noise well as he sings and chirps very loudly along with the tv and the family being in and out of the area.

Now here is where I'm concerned. He stops chirping when I come into the room or start interacting with him. He will eat millet from my hand and step up on my finger, but if I start to gently move him towards the door he hops back onto his perch. I've left that alone figuring he's just not ready for it yet. He's started nipping at my fingers, I've tried to turn it into a positive by making kissing sounds since he's not biting hard at all. Murdock still shakes slightly and has begun quickly opening and closing his beak multiple times. I've done some research and it's 50/50 on whether this means your bird is happy or stressed. I'm not sure what to believe.

We had an incident tonight where I had opened the cage to change food and water and he flew out! I had to chase him down and scoop him back into the cage. But, I can tell he wasn't happy about any of it. 

I feel like I'm not bonding with him like I should be. I've done everything I've read about and followed all the advice I was given. I'm not particularly discouraged but I can't help but feel I'm doing something wrong.

Thanks for any input in advance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tori,

You are doing great! Many budgies won't step up after only a month so consider yourself a success.

When you approach Murdock's cage be sure you are talking to him calmly and reassuringly as you do so. The fact that he becomes quiet as you approach is quite normal and nothing to be concerned about.

Budgies sometimes open and close their beaks when they are "practicing" talking before actually trying out the word or words. Have you been saying one word or phrase to him regularly?

When Murdock bites - is it gentle nibbling?
If so, he's actually preening your fingers. 
If it more like a bite then he may be trying to show you he doesn't like something you are doing.
Has Murdock started molting? Budgies often become more bitey when they begin to molt.

Look at the thread on positive reinforcement as I think at this point it will be beneficial in your interactions with Murdock.

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/225961-biting-learned-often-avoidable-behavior.html

Try not to stress - you really are making good progress. Just relax and enjoy the journey as you and Murdock get to know one another. :hug:*


----------

